# Which CADD9 model, rival or 105?



## tgrider (Jul 5, 2010)

Stopped by a store today that had several 2010 Cadd9's in stock. I need a size 54. They have a different models, some tiagra, couple with 105 and one with rival. The rival is +300 over the 105. Is the rival worth the difference? The rival does have a more favorable color scheme to me, but the 105 looks great as well. This would be a second bike for me. I would like to have one at home and one at the office and would love to have one of the last frames with the Made In USA on it.

Also, should I be able to get a discount as these are last year's models?

Thanks


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

I was trying to make the same choice last April, and ended up deciding on the 9-4 (Rival) in black. I was able to test ride the 9-5 and only an educated guess at the SRAM. You have the opportunity to ride both and see what you like. I sounds like the Rival is not more expensive to buy if you're buying the parts to build up a frame, but Cannondale charges a premium for that model. Either will serve well. It's mostly a personal choice. Getting one with Made in USA was a minor motivator for me as well.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Rival in and of itself isn't more expensive than 105. However, the 9-4 comes with a Force BB30 crank and the 9-5 has a FSA gossamer crank (BB30). That alone is a huge upgrade. I'm not saying the gossamer is crap, but the carbon force crank looks better, is lighter, and is probably more rigid than the scalloped solid metal gossamer crank.

In addition, the 9-4 has what are supposedly better handlebars, a carbon seat post (instead of a carbon-wrapped one as with the 9-5), and the 9-4 has a carbon headset cap while the the 9-5 has an alloy one.

Then there are the paint jobs offered. The BBQ 9-4 is full of win.

Personally I like Sram, but even without that preference the looks of the 9-4 and the rest of the kit justify at least SOME price increase over the 105 version.


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

get the 9-4 (rival) its worth the $300 over the 105's.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

+1 on what aengbretson and adamssss said. The CAAD9-4 is a hell of a bike. If I could have any pre-assembled bike right now, I think that would be the one.


----------



## tgrider (Jul 5, 2010)

Great thanks for the responses. Didn't realize the option upgrades other than the rival vs. 105 like the bar and seatpost, etc.


----------



## jinnjia (Jun 12, 2010)

may I ask, what if its the CAAD10, Rival vs new 105 (5700) ?
Will it still justify the price difference ?
Or will you prefer the new 105 over the Rival (w/Force crank)


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

jinnjia said:


> may I ask, what if its the CAAD10, Rival vs new 105 (5700) ?
> Will it still justify the price difference ?
> Or will you prefer the new 105 over the Rival (w/Force crank)


From what I've seen, I don't think the components change for the -4 and -5 models when things change over from the caad9 to the caad10


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

I used shimano 105 for years, but about a year ago i purchased a CAAD9 4. I have no complaints about the Rival group, I think it is definentley better than the 5600 series 105, But if i had my choice between the new 5700 series 105 or Sram Rival, I would probably go with the 105. Nothing shifts as smooth as Shimano stuff and the new design of the shimano groups are damn sexy!!!


----------

